# Need to buy MS Office



## NewEdition (2 Dec 2016)

I got  a new laptop and need to but Microsoft Office.
On the MS website, its €279 for office home & business.

On this site, its €152 - Big difference!
[broken link removed]

Where is the cheapest place to get this?
I am a single user for personal / small business (IT contractor).

I need Outlook, Word, Excel and Powerpoint.
Also, if there are alternate suggestions, I am assuming I need Outlook to migrate my big mailbox that is currently in Office 2007, so not sure if the likes of Open Office would beof any use.


----------



## cremeegg (2 Dec 2016)

Don't know about migrating the email, but open office has worked well for me for a number of years


----------



## jaykayphd (2 Dec 2016)

Use google to search for it.  Select shopping from menu at top.  One website offering Office Home & Business 2016 for £75.  They ship worldwide too.

http://www.mrhightech.net/office-su...ice-home-and-business-2016-0885370986815.html


----------



## NewEdition (2 Dec 2016)

@jaykayphd - Thanks for that - I am surprised there is such a variance in price.
I was just worried that the other sites were scams!
£75 is the cheapest I have seen... I will get that I think!


----------



## jaykayphd (2 Dec 2016)

Also try MMOGA.de or MMOGA.com.  I've used them before for antivirus software.  Its a bit weird. They will send you the product key via email and you then download the software from the publishing company's website.


----------



## NewEdition (2 Dec 2016)

Thanks.. Thats even cheaper and downloading suits me better!

Edit - Actually, that was Office 2013!


----------



## NewEdition (2 Dec 2016)

This is the one I will get:
http://www.mmoga.com/Software/Office/Microsoft-Office-2016-Home-and-Business-1-User.html

Are you sure thats a one-off price and not an annual charge?
The annual charge would make it in line with what I see on the MS site


----------



## jaykayphd (2 Dec 2016)

As far as I know Office 365 is the subscription version. 2016 is the once of payment version.  That particular product in your link seems to be unavailable by the way.




NewEdition said:


> This is the one I will get:
> http://www.mmoga.com/Software/Office/Microsoft-Office-2016-Home-and-Business-1-User.html
> 
> Are you sure thats a one-off price and not an annual charge?
> The annual charge would make it in line with what I see on the MS site


----------



## dub_nerd (2 Dec 2016)

The version in your first post is Office Professional, while the later ones are Office Home and Business which would explain some of the discrepancy. For sites like this I would usually Google something like "can i trust softelectronics.co.uk", to look for trust sites. In the case of that first one it looks reasonable ok:



I didn't look at the others. Interested to know how you get on as those prices look very reasonable.


----------



## NewEdition (2 Dec 2016)

Ended up getting Office 2013 from MMOGA.com- All worked fine - Activation code was received within minutes!

Now the hard bit to move from my old laptop - re our other conversation @dub_nerd !! :-]


----------



## Guns N Roses (2 Dec 2016)

*Try Argos.*
*Microsoft Office Home and Student 2016.*
 455/2822

Save €38.00
€139.99 
was €177.99


----------



## dub_nerd (2 Dec 2016)

NewEdition said:


> Ended up getting Office 2013 from MMOGA.com- All worked fine - Activation code was received within minutes!
> 
> Now the hard bit to move from my old laptop - re our other conversation @dub_nerd !! :-]


Looks like a very decent price. Feel free to "Private Message" me (click name to left of post and click "Private_Conversation") if you need casual help, will do my best to assist. I am not a hacker/scammer.


----------



## Logo (21 Apr 2017)

I bought a 2nd hand laptop recently which is working perfectly. However anytime I log on I get a message saying "This copy of Windows is not genuine". Also "This copy of Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010 is not activated". Any ideas for a PC illiterate poster?


----------



## Leo (21 Apr 2017)

Logo said:


> I bought a 2nd hand laptop recently which is working perfectly. However anytime I log on I get a message saying "This copy of Windows is not genuine". Also "This copy of Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010 is not activated". Any ideas for a PC illiterate poster?



Most likely whoever sold you the laptop wiped it and installed clean versions of OS and Office. On completing that they should have activated them, that involved associating a licence with that installation. They likely didn't have licences, or have transferred them to another machine. End result is you do not have fully legal licensed software. If you want to sort that out so you can use them normally and get updates, you'll need to buy licences.

If I were you, I'd return it if possible as I presume the add referred to the software on it? Where did you buy it?


----------



## Logo (21 Apr 2017)

Thanks Leo. I bought it from a friend but will return it as software was supposed to be included.


----------



## Leo (21 Apr 2017)

No problem.


----------



## MrEarl (22 Apr 2017)

Hi,

This may be of interest to some of your......

*Office365 University*

4 year deal
can be installed on 2 devices
€79 (incl. vat)
- [broken link removed]




> ....*Who is eligible for Office 365 University? *
> 
> Office 365 University is available to full- and part-time enrolled students, faculty, and staff of qualified, accredited higher education institutions. Alumni of these institutions are ineligible. Qualified, accredited higher education institutions include Universities, Polytechnic schools, and Institutes of Technology, as well as other tertiary-level institutions, such as colleges and vocational schools that award academic degrees or professional certifications. Restrictions may vary by country. Find out if you're eligible (by clicking here).



... having just read a few of the Q&As, it also seems that you can renew the package once, for a further 4-years (so in theory you can get up to 8 years, for a total of €158, assuming I have read the post and response from Microsoft correctly).

If you are studying at one of the larger universities, you may be able to get a very similar offering for free so check before you buy.


----------



## AndroidMan (27 Jun 2021)

dub_nerd said:


> Looks like a very decent price. Feel free to "Private Message" me (click name to left of post and click "Private_Conversation") if you need casual help, will do my best to assist. I am not a hacker/scammer.



I bought Office 2013 following reading this thread.
However I needed to format my laptop as it kept blue screening. I now seem to be unable to find Office 2013 to download.
I have the licence key feom MMOGA still, but any site I look at seems to want me to use Office 365.
Am I stuck now and have to buy Office 365 licence?
Will my 2013 licence key work with O365?
I am not a big user of Office but I do have my email backups and word/excel etc files backed up.
Will Open Office work with these documents? 
And what about my PST backups will they work with Open Office?
Or does somebody know where I can dowload Office 2013?


----------



## tallpaul (28 Jun 2021)

__





						Download and install or reinstall Office 2019, Office 2016, or Office 2013 - Microsoft Support
					

Learn how to install Office 2013 on your PC or Office for Mac 2011.




					support.microsoft.com
				




Do these instructions help.


----------



## Zenith63 (28 Jun 2021)

AndroidMan said:


> Will my 2013 licence key work with O365?


No the 2013 license will only work with Office2013.

To be honest I would take an Microsoft365 Personal subscription (or Family if you have a few PCs), it's not bad value at €69/year.  You'll get access to the latest Office applications whenever you need, along with 1TB of storage on OneDrive which will allow you to backup your Desktop/Documents/Pictures etc and you can transfer your PST file into Outlook Online and never worry about that again either.  You can run it on up to 5 of your devices, so you can stick OneDrive on your phone and view all your synced files while you're out-and-about, as well as backup photos from that phone.  If you're looking for the easy life it's the way to go.

I don't think Open Office is worth the hassle, you'd be better off persisting with getting Office2013 working again.  If you're absolutely stuck for the download let me know, I think I have access to it somewhere.


----------

